# S.F. Druggist box #7



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Did some more photographing this morning, nice and cool, overcast, perfect for outdoor bottle photography.
 Let's see here first up a couple of blue ones...the Bryan is blue tending toward teal. The other a small example
 of the well-known Apothecaries' Hall bottles.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Here we have a Bernheim's Prescription Pharmacies almost 7 inches high.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

This box has a handful of San Francisco perfume/cologne bottles contained within.
 Here is a large size Bothin M'f'g approximately the size of a Florida Water with a shorter neck.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

And a more typical small Bothin with the perfume/cologne style indented panel for the embossing.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is a close up of my Seaside Cologne embossed indented panel, and no it isn't missing it's neck.[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Everyone's seen a Hoyt's bottle. Here is a similarly embossed cologne bottle from Peck's in San Francisco, small size:


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Note the slightly different embossing on this larger size Peck's, again a close up of the indented panel:


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

This one was recovered by a certain Mr. Bright, during the Big Dig of 1998, a nice aqua druggist:


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

One of the coolest embossed Lengfeld's variants:


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Here we have two tiny bottles a Val Schmidt's with a fancy V [8|] and a Boericke & Schreck in the less common clear glass.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Please note the politically incorrect embossing on the upper right hand homÅ“opathic bottle.
 This picture doesn't quite do these justice so a couple of pairs to follow.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

One could make a collection of homÅ“opathic bottles by themselves but that wouldn't be any fun, would it?[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

The other two, Boericke & Schreck also had bottles embossed Pioneer HomÅ“opathic Pharmacy (without their names):


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

These older Edwin W. Joy bottles are apparently much in demand these days:


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Pretty sure this is the last pic, a newer Joy's variant next to the older one:


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure enough I forgot three pictures:
 This one comes with a coat of arms featuring a lion and two horses.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Dr. C. W. Horner


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 4, 2009)

Horner's smaller brother...[8|]


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> One could make a collection of homÅ“opathic bottles by themselves but that wouldn't be any fun, would it?[8D]


 
HOMO PHARMACY, Ha Ha.  That's fitting for SF.  I believe it should have read "Homeo"


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 4, 2009)

I love seeing all the San Francisco pharmacies.  Keep 'em coming.  Anyone collect mainly Sacramento pharmacies?  I'd like to see those too, or other Sacramento categories as well.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 4, 2009)

At one time, I had a pretty good Sac'to druggie collection, but they all looked the same after a while, so I shed 'em. We dig lots of those and they do sell easily.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 14, 2009)

I dug this one a week ago, but forgot about it. I also got a Jones/Paddock Co/San Francisco, and a CF Klink, Apothocary, Sacramento, with monogram, plus a few more that remain dirty in a bucket. These kinds of bottles can sit for months before I get around to washing them up.


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm guessing somewhere in a box (or boxes) or a bucket you've got some pretty nice San Francisco druggist/apothecary/pharmacy bottles you'd like to unload one of these days...?[:-]  I even buy uncleaned bottles if they've got the right embossing. 

 Boericke & Schreck (as shown in your picture) ran the Pioneer Homeopathic Pharmacy. Reason I know this is that I've got a trade card from this firm as a "go with". 

 Seems like ebay trade card offerings have been dry since I picked up a Dakota Territory druggist trade card a while ago.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Jason, I noticed that the Boericke & Schreck bottle that you pictured has air venting in the lettering. This one does not, but that prob'ly means nothing.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Michael,
        If you ever want to unload any Sacramento meds, just let me know.


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Jason, I noticed that the Boericke & Schreck bottle that you pictured has air venting in the lettering. This one does not, but that prob'ly means nothing.


 
 Well, at least it means it was blown in a different mold. I'm pretty sure I've got an un-vented example somewhere in a box. The four pictured Homeopathic druggists I won as a "lot of 4" on ebay for less than $20 back some years ago. Even the commonest Boericke & Runyon bottle starts at $9.95 now. Proportionate to their total numbers there are a good deal of "labeled with contents" Homeopathic bottles in collections.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 16, 2009)

Can you show me a picture of your Dakota Territory druggist trade card????


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 17, 2009)

This is a small picture; haven't had the time to take a better photo.

 Here's what is printed on the trade card according to the seller's description: "Compliments of E.A. Ranson & Co. - Druggist and Pharmacists - Demeers Avenue near Third Street - Grand Forks, North Dakota." 

 I immediately noticed by the scan it doesn't say "North Dakota" but "Dak." with no "N", no "North"...so I "bought it now"[] Later confirmed with two knowledgeable ebay dealers that "Dak." indicates "Dakota Territory" just to make sure. Grandforks is all one word as printed on the card. It is also larger than the average Victorian trade card.


----------

